# China Glaze Prismatic Chroma Glitters 2012



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2011)

I read about these a few days ago on one of the random nail blogs I read and then finally saw the pictures of this collection at Nailmall. I WANT THESE!

 ​ 

​ 

​


----------



## moriesnailart (Oct 21, 2011)

I want them all!!!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 21, 2011)

Way too pastel for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Oct 21, 2011)

Those are cuuute. I might get a few after I see the swatches on a blog.


----------



## wtfrain (Oct 21, 2011)

I must have them all!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah.  Too pastel.


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 24, 2011)

They are kinda pastel, but I still like quite a few of them!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree it's pastel however it is a SPRING collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spring = pastel colors.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw I wish they had good quality closeups  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh sry I didn't see the spring part of it..hehe...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL Well these are coming out in January which is technically still winter but supposedly these are the first of the spring lines. It's like watching fall fashion shows in the spring and spring fashion shows in the fall! LOL


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 27, 2011)

I want them all. And I'll get them all


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so in love with these!!!!!! I MUST get 'em!


----------

